# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  21 Sep 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.0 : SAMSUNG S8500 S8530 WAVE I & II IMEI CHANGER !!

## mohamed73

*21 September 2011 - Micro-Box AIO V2.0.3.0*  *SAMSUNG ONE MORE HOT UPDATE:*  *- GT-S8500 = REPAIR IMEI
- WAVE = REPAIR IMEI
- GT-S8530 = REPAIR IMEI
- WAVE II = REPAIR IMEI* 
AUTOPATCH function will work for UNLOCK and REPAIR IMEI!
( Or you need flash phone and select Patch unlock )  
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!  
ALL uploaded to support, and Video "how to change Imei" will come today   
BR
julvir    
Answere here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

